# wanted Male feral non flying BLACKPOOL



## markasherratt (May 1, 2011)

Hello I live in backpool and i am looking for non flying male feral for my hen with damaged wing. Very good home, will meet all its needs, if you know of anyone who has one localy please let me know, or any contact numbers you would recommend,thanks in hope Piggy ad I


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Too bad you are not in the U.S., as I know of a couple over here.


----------



## markasherratt (May 1, 2011)

still want injured male feral pigeon blackpool area


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Just Wondering Whether You Are Still Looking For A Male Feral Non Flying Pigeon?


----------



## markasherratt (May 1, 2011)

yes i will take him if you are close, i gained another injured bird last week so one more will be fine.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Markasherratt,
Why another feral? There are so many ex-race birds that make great pet birds and are already socialized to people. They also come in all kinds of fantastic colors.
Logangrmnr


----------



## markasherratt (May 1, 2011)

i have 2 injured ferals and they are both fantastic, i didnt want either of them but they needed help so ive got them, i wanted a male for my fisrt as company, but shes now had 2 babies both grown and come to visit us, but i like to help, im not looking for fancy or nice, i help if they need it. dont care if they dont fly dont care if they dont like me, as long as they know they are safe. thats why feral so keep your beak out if you havnt got anything constructive to say.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

*?*.
I wasn't attacking anyone. The UK is one of the most competitive pigeon racing community out side of Belgium. There are so many that need a loving home and I thought you might be that loving home. Sorry I got the wrong impression of your character. Good day to you.
LoganGrmnr


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

markasherratt said:


> i have 2 injured ferals and they are both fantastic, i didnt want either of them but they needed help so ive got them, i wanted a male for my fisrt as company, but shes now had 2 babies both grown and come to visit us, but i like to help, im not looking for fancy or nice, i help if they need it. dont care if they dont fly dont care if they dont like me, as long as they know they are safe. thats why feral so keep your beak out if you havnt got anything constructive to say.


 Theres a grizzle ex-homer gone feral down the road that I wouldnt mind having in my loft , very pretty and hawk savy too ,you cant beat that in your loft that for sure .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

markasherratt said:


> i have 2 injured ferals and they are both fantastic, i didnt want either of them but they needed help so ive got them, i wanted a male for my fisrt as company, but shes now had 2 babies both grown and come to visit us, but i like to help, im not looking for fancy or nice, i help if they need it. dont care if they dont fly dont care if they dont like me, as long as they know they are safe. thats why feral so keep your beak out if you havnt got anything constructive to say.



Don't think he meant it badly. I think he was just making a suggestion, as it would be lots easier to find a bird that way. No need to get mad or answer that way.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

logangrmnr said:


> *?*.
> I wasn't attacking anyone. The UK is one of the most competitive pigeon racing community out side of Belgium. There are so many that need a loving home and I thought you might be that loving home. Sorry I got the wrong impression of your character. Good day to you.
> LoganGrmnr


I thought it was a nice idea, pigeons are pigeons and when one needs a home does not matter where they come from.


----------

